# hello



## markburge (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi just wanted to say hello, my name is Mark i live in Lincoln, i am a complete novice to keeping mice, i am waiting for three female reds from jingles mousery in lincoln which will be ready in a few weeks, so before they are ready i will be pestering you all for advice (just want to say sorry in advance) and i will also be having a go at making an enclosure from a rub.
Thanks again
Mark


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

welcome....


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## dingbat (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi 8-D


----------



## markburge (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for your replys you have made me feel very welcome
Mark


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Mark, Welcome to our forum


----------

